# Smartstrike



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Anyine have it? What are your thoughts? Worth the money? Just getting into saugeye, and so a tool to “predict” locations could help. Is saugeye even available on it?


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

SmartStrike will not show you every spot you know about to catch a certain fish species ...

But it will show you places you may not have considered to fish for that same species ...

Rickie


----------

